# ritchey wcs stem creak



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

I am experiencing a stem creak that I cannot get rid of . I have greased all the bolst & top cap & still cannot get rid of it. I have experienced it before with a WCS stem. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

are you sure it's the stem?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Clean off all of the grease, degrease with rubbing alcohol all contact areas. 

Check for cracks near the steer tube clamp, I blew one of these stems before.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Spunout said:


> Clean off all of the grease, degrease with rubbing alcohol all contact areas.
> 
> Check for cracks near the steer tube clamp, *I blew one of these stems before.*




:blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm with Fred, Are you Sure it's the stem? Noise is difficult to determine the source. Seat posts are a classic noisemaker for me. Does it make the noise when you ride out of the saddle?


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sometimes when you think it is the stem it can be the surfaces between the spacers. I have had this happen with carbon spacers. It helps to take them appart and maybe smooth them down with some emery cloth or fine sandpaper then put a little bit of grease on before putting them back on. This can work. It has for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Also check the face plates. I had a Ritchey 4 axis stem faceplate develop hairline cracks. A phone call to Ritchey & they sent me a new face plate.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

2 additional causes:
1) if it's a sleeved handlebar, the sound could come from the bar slightly moving inside the sleeve.
2) At one time, something on my frame made noise and after a while a bolt from the seatpost clamp got stripped of it's threads. No overtightening, just frequent off/on/adjusting etc - therefore, you could check all (6?) bolts that hold your stem together, for threads beginning to come loose etc..


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

When I had the same, it was the headset bearings that were creaking. I took the front apart and put some gease on all surfaces. The bearings are sealed and fine, but they get rusty on the outside and creek.


----------

